# Colorado Trails and laws



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

What are your favorite traills in Colorado? We will be in the Durango area with a RZR 4 seater and will be riding and/or flyfishing for two weeks. We have done the Alpine loop, Bolam, Ophir and Clear lake trails in a jeep two years ago. Are there any helmit laws for OHV's in Colorado? I know about the registration sticker. Anything else we need before hitting the trails in a RZR?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No helmet laws. Just had a group of friends get back couple weeks ago from riding up there


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

There are some good trails out of Salida.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Silverton has some wonderful trails. Engineer Pass is one of my favorites. Can ride for hours and hours


----------

